# Leak!!!!



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The super would have had to have me arrested.

The whole time involved with that...I'd have guys loading trucks....


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe this is a pattern with wal-mart. They built a new super center close to here. They were open 18 months when the roof caved in under heavy snow. One of the largest contractors around here had done the foundation, they also got the call to fix the roof in a hurry. 

First thing they had to do when they got the call was see if they had been paid for the foundation yet. They had just gotten paid a week before that. I am sure the roof repair didn't come cheap.:whistling


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

*Big Box'rs*

The deal is this with Bix Box retail owners and high profile commercial GC's - you've got to have your own, iron clad, subcontract agreement that provides at least these things: 1.) you get paid every month for the value of all work completed and materials stored less the value of all previous payments - period 2.) Once you're 50% complete then progress retention never exceeds 5% of the your BASE subcontract value and 3.) If you don't get paid on time you can immediately stop work, pack up your things and pull-off without penalty and 4.) if you stop work because of non-payment then before you have to come back to the site you're paid current and a change order is ISSUED for your cost to remobe and re-start and 5.) you get paid the balance of any retention not more than 30 days after YOUR work is done.

If you're working with not more than a modest margin and you don't get at least those provisions then there's an awfully good chance you'll lose money - maybe even a bunch of money. After all, once they've got 45+ days of work'n materials out of you without paying then you're in a VERY vulnerable position.
BT...DT.


----------

